# Jaguar's Rimless 33g and 10g Planted Tanks - rescaped 2/20



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey 

I've got a journal set up over on The Planted Tank and figured I'd carry it over here for you guys to see as well.

TANK : Hagen rimless custom size 33 Gal - 31.5" l x 13.5" w x 18" h
LIGHT: 2x 17 watt 4100k T8's (ugly yellow light)
FILTER: Eheim Ecco 2234
OTHER: Maxi Jet 600 w/ DIY CO2 diffuser attachment, 100w Thermal Compact heater
SUBSTRATE: Geo System Pacific Gravel
FERTS: Seachem Flourish, Flourish Excel, Root Tabs, DIY CO2

FLORA:
Echinodorus amazonicus (amazon sword)
Echinodorus ozelot (ocelot sword)
Vallisneria americana
Cyperus helferi
Ludwigia repens (red ludwigia)
Hygrophila difformis (water wisteria)
Anubias barteri var. nana

FAUNA:
2x dwarf gourami (cobalt/honey)
1x german blue ram
1x red wag platy
5x zebra danio
5x neon tetra
5x black skirt tetra
2x otocinclus
1x rainbow shark

October 15:




























October 18:










November 3:










Today (November 9)



















Derimmed 10 gallon betta paradise with extras thrown in (November 8)


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks!










Dalton got a 35watt halogen desk lamp yesterday, but it's a plastic piece of junk and the cover cracked so I'm going to find a replacement for it asap.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice clean looking tanks. Both look great.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks!

Today (yes... it's 3 AM) I'll be pulling out the Miracle Gro Organic Potting Mix and putting dirt in the 10 gallon. Then I'll be taking the rest back to Home Depot because it is hatching fungus gnats... must've got a bad batch but since I already opened it and sifted some I might as well use it.

I got a ton of java moss in exchange for my bratty rainbow shark through a classified site, so I'll be having fun tying that down to wood as well. Picked up a crypt parva at Petsmart so that went in the big tank. Pics to come!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

if you are going to use dirt, you need to have it soaking in bucket (with water changes) for a very long time so that there is little aerobic bacteria left in the soil


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Nawp I'm doing Walstad style with organics and all. We'll see what happens.



















The driftwood is still kinda floaty so I'll be moving it once it wants to sink.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

what substrate are you using?


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

10 gal is Miracle Gro Organic Potting Mix with an edge/thin cap of Hagen Geo Systems Pacific #2 sand, and on top is some random natural gravel from a LFS. Straight Pacific sand in the 33 gal.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

As of yesterday










Winning the algae battle, finally... my wisteria is HUGE... anubias is struggling but I think it's old growth just dying off as there are nice green leaves sprouting.










Ram looks better still, some weird white growth on his fins that hasn't changed in 2 weeks so I'm just leaving it alone










Dalton's tank with lots of extra junk thrown in it still, I'm taking some of the moss for my mom's tank this weekend.










Dalton himself, not much of a looker but he's a good fish.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Today


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

12/30


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Jan. 30, algae covered disaster


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Tore it down and redid it a few days ago. Didn't really scape it because I'm using the wood for my 60-P. But this is better for now. I also put my 9 harlequin rasboras in this tank. They look so nice in their shoal around the tank. I want to get more.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

what kind of algae problems are you having?


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Better question would be what problems didn't I have. I think the only thing I didn't have was diatoms... I had staghorn, black beard, green spot, green dust, even cyano...


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow, been a while since I updated this.

My tank ended up being absolutely wrecked by disease and algae. I just finally got the heart and energy to start it back up again 3 days ago.

Here is the 33, on day 3 of rebuilding from ruin.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Well... cyano ruined the tank again. I'm not sure what's happening but I think it is the silica sand. I redid the tank for now just to get me by, but I am going to euthanize all my cheap stock and keep only the rams and harlequins. Then I'm going to sell this tank and focus on my 60-P and rimless 10 from now on.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks good, I have no problems with silica sand, but please find the fishes another home instead of cutting their lives short with euthanization.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

They are ill with mycobacterium or neon tetra disease. I don't want to give sick fish to anyone else. It's devastating and disheartening... part of the reason why i'm tearing the tank down.

Crappy pic cause I have no real camera but here it is.


----------

